# publicités intempestives



## CSctxLayon (7 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
Depuis plusieurs semaines, mon ordi affiche des bandeaux publicitaires sur chaque page Internet. Ce sont des pub pour des rencontres entre adultes, pour maigrir ou pour mackeeper. Souvent, des pages entières s'ouvrent à la place de la page actuelle. De plus, dans chaque écrit, il y a des mots soulignés en vert accompagnés d'un symbole vert aussi (un arc de cercle avec une flèche vers le haut) qui est placé en haut à droite du mot souligné.
J'ai essayé plusieurs trucs pour enlever tout ça mais rien ni personne n'a réussi (mon directeur "pro mac", un informaticien).
Si vous avez des idées pour me débarrasser de tout ça, je suis preneuse.
Merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

bienvenue

c'est une épidémie
quantités de sujets là dessus

ca n'a rien à voir avec macbook ( ni cette section , le sujet sera déplacé, ne pas en recréer)

tu as choppé un adware
soit par une extension
soit par une appli verolée ( chargée sur site douteux à la softonic)

voir les sujets similaires pour comment  determiner le type exact de adware et comment le virer ( methodes variant selon le  type)


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2014)

CSctxLayon a dit:


> Si vous avez des idées pour me débarrasser de tout ça, je suis preneuse.


Un peu de lecture : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ens-verts-pages-web-1243560.html#post12706714


----------

